# what model do i have?



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

hi guys im new... i know i have a b15 because it is a 2003, but i have power windows locks a spoiler and cruise control, do i have an xe or a gxe? the kid before me shaved all his emblems so i dont know... ps, it is a 5 spd if that helps!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you have a pop up compartment on the dash right above the radio and the air vents?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its a gxe...xe's dont come with power windows


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

yea i have the little compatment... the first day i put some gum in there, and it melted all over, gotta go to delta sonic and get it cleaned up!


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

so, im thinking i got a gxe?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

racingfury said:


> so, im thinking i got a gxe?



i already told u it was 2 posts back


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehe, yeah you have a gxe


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

*What's the Diff between B15 and QG18 ?*

What is the difference between a B15 and a QG18 ?

I wasn't sure whether to post in the "B15" forum or the "QG18 1.8L Engine" forum.

FYI, I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.8L, 4-door, 5-speed stickshift.
Power Windows/Doorlocks/Mirrors.
The manual says I have the "QG18" engine.

I just picked it up a few days ago... can't wait to do some hot-rodding!
It's a tight little car, fun to drive with the stickshift. Smooth-revving (1.8L) all the way to redline, I can squawk the tires real good 1st to 2nd and chirp the tires a little from 2nd to 3rd. Surprisingly tight Suspension even in the GXE! The stock brakes are Great! ..even with the rear drums? (i think, never bothered to look). Gearing on tranny is nice; good around-town grunt plus decent highway cruising; haven't tried for top speed yet, need to find a long road with no fuzz; feels like it might reach 110-120 mph? I really dig it... tight little car.

Been riding a motorcycle for over 2 winters now and the cold/rain got to be a real bummer. Needed a small reliable commuter car real bad; started lookin at used Civics & Corollas at first, Dang! prices are Steep for those! Buyers were fighting over them on car lots! So stepped away and got this Sentra instead...

I've been out of the scene for awhile; I'm old school... used to rebuild chevy/ford small blocks, rejet/rebuild carburetors, dabbled in torque convertors & shift kits for big 3-speed TH400/C6 trannies of the time, back in the day... it was Mustang vs. Camaro/Firebird.

These little Sentras are real neat! I'm gonna go slow and just have fun. My 7-yr old son wants to turn it into a rally car with light racks, baja grill, etc.
Some things I wanna do...:
-short throw shifter (the stock one is kinda long and not very precise)
-ghetto airbox mod (engine's too quiet, just want some intake noise)
-header
-maybe hi-perf Chip?
(does anyone make a mild Chip that runs on 87-octane? I don't mind going to a cooler thermostat (a cooler engine would prolly last longer, Toyotas run real HOT these days outta the factory, I've experienced Oil Sludging/Gelling on my brand-New V6 Toyotas!). But having to run Premium 91+ octane gas for a Chip these days would really $uck on the pocket book... $2.21/gallon in Kalifornia today! for 87-octane Unleaded! GRRrrr...)
-taller tires for off-road ground clearance.
-light bar on roof
-baja grill with light bar

I'm gonna try to keep engine mods mild... open up the powerband, try to get some more top end without compromising the low end. A little at a time, keeping it fun for me and my kid.

Happy tuning, ride safe...

-tony22r


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

tony22r said:


> What is the difference between a B15 and a QG18 ?
> 
> I wasn't sure whether to post in the "B15" forum or the "QG18 1.8L Engine" forum.


B15 is for questions on the chasis. As I'm sure you know your car is a B15 with the QG18 engine. If you have questions pertaining to the engine or engine mods, they go in that engine forum. Say you have a transmission question or a problem with your headlights, that would go in the B15 section. Their is also the cosmetic forum, carecare forum and audio forum (and numerous others) so some topics will go in the more general category. When you log in you will see all these categorys. Welcome to Nissan Forums and congrats on your purchase.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tony22r said:


> These little Sentras are real neat! I'm gonna go slow and just have fun. My 7-yr old son wants to turn it into a rally car with light racks, baja grill, etc.
> Some things I wanna do...:
> -short throw shifter (the stock one is kinda long and not very precise)
> -ghetto airbox mod (engine's too quiet, just want some intake noise)
> ...


Most of those Mods you are thinking about are great starter mods. The one thing you probably want to reconsider are the "performance chips" They're not worth your money, especially those that you find on e-bay. A decent setup would be an Intake, Headers, and Exhaust to open up your powerband. Trust me, the exhaust you choose makes all the difference. 

If you make your B15 "Baja Style" Take pics of your progress, and you could be a feature car in NPM 

Anyway, congratulations on your purchase and welcome to the community.

-Sam


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

> (a cooler engine would prolly last longer, Toyotas run real HOT these days outta the factory, I've experienced Oil Sludging/Gelling on my brand-New V6 Toyotas!)


 lots of v6 toyotas and lexus's are gelling thier oil... my uncles es had that problem a bit ago...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

racingfury said:


> lots of v6 toyotas and lexus's are gelling thier oil... my uncles es had that problem a bit ago...


I didnt know that was how gelling ocured...I thought it was older blends of synthetics mixed with dino oil...and if the engine runs really hot, then I would imagine using a pure synthetic would be the way to go.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

*Yep, i definitely use better oil now, and change more frequently.*



racingfury said:


> lots of v6 toyotas and lexus's are gelling thier oil... my uncles es had that problem a bit ago...


Yeah, it's a damn Shame when i opened the oil cap and saw thick black crusty Crud in the oil of my Toyota Sienna after only ~25K miles! Manual said change oil every 7500K, they were fulla $hit! I changed mine every 3-4K and I *Still* got Oil Sludging / Gelling !



NickZac said:


> I didnt know that was how gelling ocured...I thought it was older blends of synthetics mixed with dino oil...and if the engine runs really hot, then I would imagine using a pure synthetic would be the way to go.


This problem is caused by bad design in Toyota's 3.0L V6 engines; small oil passages and they run Real HOT! I noticed after driving all my cars... most cars like my 1.8L Sentra would be cool to the touch after a few minutes... but on any 3.0L V6-powered Toyota you can Feel the damn HEAT eminating from the Hood and Fenders well after the engine's been shut off! I found that Toyota runs Really HOT thermostats in their vehicles: 82C (~196 deg F) probably in an effort to meet Ultra Low Emissions or something stupid.

Yeah synthetics would probably hold up better, but the point is I paid more money for a Toyota expecting that it would hold up better.
Not require *More* damn Maintenance!
Sheeeit if i wanted Fixed Or Repaired Daily, i woulda kept my Damn FORD!

This problem is so prevalent among Toyota's 3.0L V6s that there are now Oil Sludge Self-help Groups on the Web! Toyota cheaped out by not issuing a Recall, rather they blamed owners for not changing oil enough. They sent out some BS letters extending engine warranty against Gelling, but they deny claims when owners don't provide sufficient documentation of oil changes. Needless to say, Toyota's negligence has made me look to Honda & Nissan for my next vehicle purchases...

Happy tuning & ride safe,

-tony22r


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

tony22r said:


> Toyota's negligence has made me look to Honda & Nissan for my next vehicle purchases...


I'de also look into Mazda.  Zoom Zoom.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I'de also look into Mazda.  Zoom Zoom.


ooooh yeah!
If short throw shifters were all made to shift like the Miata's... i'd put 'em in All my vehicles! Damn sweet.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I'de also look into Mazda.  Zoom Zoom.



yea zac, fords japanese brand gets me all revved up... if yuor looking for longevity and hassle free, stay the F*** away from mazda...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> yea zac, fords japanese brand gets me all revved up... if yuor looking for longevity and hassle free, stay the F*** away from mazda...


I know quite a few people with Mazda...some with the rotary powered RX-8 (My Dad and my best friend's GF)...all are very satsfied. I think Mazda has a bad rep from previous models but from what I have seen, they have an excellent line up now.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I know quite a few people with Mazda...some with the rotary powered RX-8 (My Dad and my best friend's GF)...all are very satsfied. I think Mazda has a bad rep from previous models but from what I have seen, they have an excellent line up now.


the rx8 is all mazda.. the 3 and 6 are both ford based... and that scares me! 

and miatas are gay...


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

well, so far im happy with my sentra... looks like everything is going fine under the hood. and like blankgazex said, mazdas are from fors so i dont know about them


----------

